# Recommended Tools



## pc9460 (Jan 15, 2010)

Please recommend some tools for a journeysmen. When I say that recommend some good brands for like screwdrivers, tape measures, fish tape, etc... Please include a link and price too!


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Your question is to general, everyone here has different requirements for tools depending on type of work normal preformed. Also some work for employers that provide tools.


----------



## pc9460 (Jan 15, 2010)

Okay, I would be doing residental work... How do you guys feel about 11 in 1 tools? http://www.acetoolonline.com/Klein-32500-11-in-1-Screwdriver-Nut-Driver-p/kle-32500.htm


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

Some people like the 11 in1's...I don;t like them....You have asked a pretty broad question...Linemans, dikes, long nose pliars, screwdrivers...blah blah blah


----------



## sharkman (Feb 11, 2010)

Get klein for all of your plier needs. Screwdrivers you can look for better deals than klein or order from Ktool.net. Tape measures, Stanley on sale. I've got the 11 in 1 and when you're going up a ladder to work on a fixture and don't know what screwdriver you'll need, this one serves you well.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

pc9460 said:


> Please recommend some tools for a journeysmen. When I say that recommend some good brands for like screwdrivers, tape measures, fish tape, etc... Please include a link and price too!


If you want me to give you links and prices for everything, I'm going to need your billing address so I can send you an invoice for all the time that would take. 

LEAD MAN REQUIRED TOOL LIST

Tool Pouch Klein 5165 or equivalent
Tool Pouch Belt Klein 5415 or equivalent
Parts Bag or 
Canvas Nail Apron As available locally. For carrying wire nuts, cable 
staples and conduit fittings on the person.
Lineman’s Pliers Klein D213-9NE or equivalent
Straight Screwdrivers:
Big Klein 600-8 or equivalent
Medium Klein 600-6 or equivalent
Small Klein 600-4 or equivalent
Screw Holding Vaco K38 or equivalent
Phillips Screwdrivers: 
#1 Klein 603-3 or equivalent
#2 Klein 603-4 or equivalent
#3 Klein 603-6 or equivalent
Screw Holding Vaco K19 or equivalent
Center Punch Klein 66-385 or equivalent
Wire Strippers Ideal 45-124 or equivalent
Crimpers:
Crimp Sleeves Buchannan C-24 or equivalent
Sta-kons/Fast-ons Greenlee 45500 or equivalent 
Cable Hex Greenlee 46801 or equivalent 
Cable Snap-n-Seal Thomas and Betts SNS or equivalent
Telephone Ideal 30-696 or equivalent
Nut Drivers:
9/16 Hollow Shaft Klein 630-9/16 or equivalent
½" Hollow Shaft Klein 630-1/2 or equivalent
7/16 Hollow Shaft Klein 630-7/16 or equivalent
3/8 Hollow Shaft Klein 630-3/8 or equivalent
11/32 Hollow Shaft Klein 630-11/32 or equivalent
5/16 Hollow Shaft Klein 630-5/16 or equivalent
¼" Hollow Shaft Klein 630-1/4 or equivalent
Tap Tool Klein 627-20 or equivalent
Power Tap tool Greenlee DTAPKIT or equivalent
Tape Measure, 25’ Stanley 33-599 or equivalent
Tape Measure, 100’ Stanley 34-790 or equivalent
Folding Rule, 6’ Lufkin X46 or Equivalent
Folding Rule, 8’ Lufkin X48 or Equivalent
Utility Knife Stanley 099 or equivalent
Coax Stripper Ideal 45-165 or equivalent
Knockout punches Greenlee 7235BB or equivalent
Non-Contact Voltage Probe Fluke 1AC-A1 or equivalent
Neon tester As locally available
Solenoid voltage Tester Wiggington Industries 6610-VT1 or equivalent
Amp Meter Amprobe RS3 or equivalent
Digital MultiMeter Fluke Model 73 or equivalent
Phase Rotation Meter or equivalent
Analog MultiMeter Simpson 260 or equivalent
MegaOhm Meter Biddle Instruments MJ159 or equivalent
Needle Nose Pliers Klein D203 or equivalent
Adjustable Wrenches:
8" (2 pairs) Crescent AC-18V or equivalent
12" Crescent AC-112V or equivalent
Hammer Klein 807-18 or equivalent
Hammer Holder for 
tool belt As locally available
Jab Saw Lennox BAS3636 or equivalent
Chalkline Strait-Line 64110 or equivalent
Plumb Bob Johnson 116 or equivalent
Adjustable Pliers 
Medium (2 pairs) Channellock 430 or equivalent
Large Channellock 480 or equivalent
Cable Cutters:
Ratchet Klein 63-060 or equivalent
Large Klein 63-041 or equivalent
Hand Greenlee 727 or equivalent
Pipe Wrenches:
14" (2) Rigid 14/31020or equivalent
24" (2) Rigid 24/31030 or equivalent
Hexagon Rigid E-110 or equivalent
Hacksaw Frame Milwaukee 48-08-0320 or equivalent
Squares:
Combination Square Starrett 11HC-12-4R or equivalent
Framing Square Johnson CS7 or equivalent
Levels:
Torpedo Level Klein 931-9RE or equivalent
2’ Level Johnson 3824 or equivalent
4’ Level Johnson 3848 or equivalent
Fish Tape, 200’ Greenlee 438-20 or equivalent
Hole Saws:
Electrician’s Kit Milwaukee 49-22-4086 or equivalent
3-3/8" Lennox Bi-Metal
4" Lennox Bi-Metal
4-1/8" Lennox Bi-Metal
4-3/8" Lennox Bi-Metal
Hole Saw Pilot Bits As locally available
PVC Cutter Greenlee 864 or equivalent
Square Drivers:
#1 Klein 661 or equivalent
#2 Klein 662 or equivalent
#3 Klein 663 or equivalent
Torx Drivers:
T15 Klein 19542 or equivalent
T20 Klein 19543 or equivalent
T25 Klein 19544 or equivalent
T27 Klein 19545 or equivalent
T30 Klein 19546 or equivalent
Rotary Cutout tool RotoZip Solaris or equivalent
Reciprocating Saw Milwaukee 6527-21 or equivalent
Cordless Hammer Drill Milwaukee 0624-24 or equivalent
Cordless Drill/Driver Makita 9.6V or equivalent
Hammer Drill Milwaukee 5377-6 or equivalent
Rotary Hammer Milwaukee 5321-21 or equivalent
Right Angle Drill Milwaukee 3701-6 or equivalent
PortaBand Milwaukee 6232-6 or equivalent
Socket Sets:
3/8" Drive Craftsman or equivalent
½" Drive Craftsman or equivalent
Torque Wrench, Inch pounds Craftsman or equivalent
Service Cable stripper Utility Tool 4x4 Plus or equivalent
Pry Bars (2) Stanley Wonder Bar or equivalent
Files:
Half Round Norton or equivalent
Rat Tail Norton or equivalent
File Handle(s) As locally Available
Stud Finder Zircon 56990 or equivalent
Hex Keys:
L Handle Eklind 10213 or equivalent
T Handle Eklind 53910 or equivalent
Flashlight Milwaukee 49-24-0160 or equivalent
Putty Knife Stanley 28-140 or equivalent
MC cable splittler SeaTek RotoSplit or equivalent
Conduit benders:
½" EMT Klein/Benfield 51211 or equivalent
¾" EMT/½" Rigid Klein/Benfield 51212 or equivalent
1" EMT/¾" Rigid Klein/Benfield 51213 or equivalent
Lineman’s Butt Set Harris/Dracon TS-30 or equivalent
Punch Down Tool Ideal 35-487 or equivalent
Telephone Banjo adapter Harris 10220-100-6 or equivalent
Tin Snips:
Left Malco AV1 or equivalent
Right Malco AV2 or equivalent 
Straight Malco AV3 or equivalent
Offset Bender, ½" Greenlee 1810 or equivalent
Offset Bender, ¾" Greenlee 1811 or equivalent
Cold Chisel, ¾" Stanley/PROTO 86034 or equivalent
Drilling Hammer, 2lb. Estwing B3-2LB or equivalent


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

PC9460, can you describe the relationship you have with Chinese manufacturers of tools? I have a couple ideas that I think are winners that I'd like to have manufactured in China. I have prototypes and patents already.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> PC9460, can you describe the relationship you have with Chinese manufacturers of tools? I have a couple ideas that I think are winners that *I'd like to have manufactured in China*. I have prototypes and patents already.


You should be ashamed of yourself. :furious:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Peter D said:


> You should be ashamed of yourself. :furious:


You're a smart guy Peter. You can see where I'm headed.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> You're a smart guy Peter. You can see where I'm headed.


I still have that stupid "Do the Hustle" song stuck in my head from yesterday.


----------



## s.kelly (Mar 20, 2009)

Peter D said:


> You should be ashamed of yourself. :furious:


X2
how about a US OEM.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

s.kelly said:


> X2
> how about a US OEM.


Come on, guys. Haven't you ever seen a _Messin' with Sasquatch_ commercial?


----------



## s.kelly (Mar 20, 2009)

no idea what you are talking about there. Is it on cable or rabbit ears TV?
If it is cable that explains why I do not know.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I just think it's less than ironic that an supposed Chinese electrical student is logging on with an IP from an east cost ISP, in the same town as the headquarters of the tool manufacturer he posted about when he first registered. That's all.


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

MDShunk said:


> I just think it's less than ironic that an supposed Chinese electrical student is logging on with an IP from an east cost ISP, in the same town as the headquarters of the tool manufacturer he posted about when he first registered. That's all.


How do you know all of this?


----------



## JackBoot (Feb 14, 2010)

NolaTigaBait said:


> How do you know all of this?


Visual IP Trace, among other services. They help in weeding out the trolls :whistling2:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

NolaTigaBait said:


> How do you know all of this?


The forum software is pretty featureful. Moderators and Admins have a lot of extra options. 

For instance, Nola, you really should cut down on your **** surfing. Oh, and for crying out loud, tip your webcam toward the wall when you're logged onto the forum.


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

MDShunk said:


> The forum software is pretty featureful. Moderators and Admins have a lot of extra options.
> 
> For instance, Nola, you really should cut down on your **** surfing. Oh, and for crying out loud, tip your webcam toward the wall when you're logged onto the forum.


:laughing:. Yeah , you're right about the ****. You almost had me going there until you mentioned the web cam....unless you have a secret camera installed in my house.:laughing:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

No, it's not that powerful. You're right.

No, really the only thing that gets tracked is your registration IP, and every other IP address you ever used when you logged in. It also shows other users with that same IP which, more than likely, are the same person. Many ISP's have pretty static IP's (comcast, for instance), but some assign a few different one's. I can also see what browser you use, and what operating system you use. If you're surfing in the middle of the day from your laptop in the truck or on the jobsite, I can see that you're using a broadband card. If you log in with a mobile device, I can normally see the brand and model of your mobile phone. That's about it.

If a user is causing problems, and they're logged in through a known proxy server (I can look up the IP), they pretty much get banned as someone who purposely wants to cause trouble. There's no real other reason to use a proxy server.


----------



## s.kelly (Mar 20, 2009)

I was missing the key info on the east coast. I had figured whoever to be a Chinese tool mfg do some thinly veiled research.
Should have known you had more up your sleeve.


----------



## s.kelly (Mar 20, 2009)

Went back and looked up history. I remember seeing that thread and thinking it was strange. Now I think it is sleazy at best, and if your listening in China or wherever, it will impact purchasing decisions


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

he can go buy harbor freight crap for all i care.


----------



## pudge565 (Dec 8, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> No, it's not that powerful. You're right.
> 
> No, really the only thing that gets tracked is your registration IP, and every other IP address you ever used when you logged in. It also shows other users with that same IP which, more than likely, are the same person. Many ISP's have pretty static IP's (comcast, for instance), but some assign a few different one's. I can also see what browser you use, and what operating system you use. If you're surfing in the middle of the day from your laptop in the truck or on the jobsite, I can see that you're using a broadband card. If you log in with a mobile device, I can normally see the brand and model of your mobile phone. That's about it.
> 
> If a user is causing problems, and they're logged in through a known proxy server (I can look up the IP), they pretty much get banned as someone who purposely wants to cause trouble. There's no real other reason to use a proxy server.


There is one other use for a proxy; to get around schools' internet filters.


----------



## JackBoot (Feb 14, 2010)

pudge565 said:


> There is one other use for a proxy; to get around schools' internet filters.


Schools, coffee houses, most workplaces, etc. I can't get any of my firearm's forums from Starbucks


----------

